# Umbilical Hernia



## Joshua Dirkx (Sep 12, 2011)

I recently took a dog in for a physical exam at the vet. He said it was an umbilical hernia, not to really stress over it and to get it closed when/if I spay her. 

After doing some reading on my own, I think I'm going for a second opinion at a vet (and here, hehe). I want a sonogram, is there anything else I should ask for? Has anyone else ever dealt with this? Right now, the spot on her stomach is the size of a quarter and does not cause her any pain or discomfort, I only noticed it while giving her a tummy rub. 

I have also read that some think the condition has a genetic component or is caused by a puppy chewing on the cord in the womb. Would you consider this condition to eliminate a dog from breeding potential? 

She's a sport dog, so I worry that the tear will only get worse as we continue training. I've never heard of this issue before, and I can't seem to gather any information close to conclusive online.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Joshua Dirkx said:


> I recently took a dog in for a physical exam at the vet. He said it was an umbilical hernia, not to really stress over it and to get it closed when/if I spay her.
> 
> After doing some reading on my own, I think I'm going for a second opinion at a vet (and here, hehe). I want a sonogram, is there anything else I should ask for? Has anyone else ever dealt with this? Right now, the spot on her stomach is the size of a quarter and does not cause her any pain or discomfort, I only noticed it while giving her a tummy rub.
> 
> ...



Why waste money on a sonogram? A herniated bellybutton is nothing more then the wall of muscle in the stomach being open at the place of the bellybutton. I wouldn't wait with repairing it if you are working the dog. Not sure about costs where you are but here its not that expensive to repair and will not take long to heal. I would not work a dog with a herniated bellybutton. To much risk of damage happening like internal organs getting looped and stuck in the herniated area.

Genetics? Never heard of it being genetic. Some pups have it, some don't. I personally will not pick a pup with a herniated bellybutton but thats only because I had a pup that had infact had its internal organs get stuck and needed surgery to correct it. I never felt any confidence when working the dog and decided to rehome it at 8 months because I just didn't feel right working the dog, it being a weak area in my eyes.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I would go with what the vet said and not worry about it. I have had a couple of dogs over the years with umbilical hernias, both of them had long happy careers in French Ring without any problems. I used both for breeding (males) and they didn't reproduce it except in a couple of instances, and in those cases I know the mother was to rough with the umbilical cords. I did have both repaired later in life when the dogs were going under for another reason, I would not put a dog under just for this unless it was larger and there was a risk of strangulating. If it's small and easy to reduce (push back in the abdomen) it's generally not an issue.

It can be a genetic issue, but it can also be the mother chewing the cord to close or pulling on it to much when the pup is first born.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

If it is smaal and still a yung dog it probably will heal up by it self. No sonogram needed, waste of good money. If she is older, let it repair it, usually takes up a few stiches, no biggie.

It happens sometimes in a litter, usually if mum is to rough with the umbrilic cord or chewed it to close to the belly.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Most of the time it is a congenital defect (yes it is inherited) and actually rarely caused by trauma to the umbilical cord during birth. If it is small, it is unlikely to be an issue. It is very easy to correct however with just a few sutures.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I had it fixed on my dog when he had to be sedated for something else (laceration on foot) when he was about a year old. had no problems working him before or since. I would have done it when he was younger, except I kept waiting in vain for him to be crate trained so it would be easier to keep the incision clean 

if it is small and easily reducible, I wouldn't worry too much. You do sometimes see really big ones, and those need to be done asap. if the dog needs to be sedated for something else, definitely do it; even if it doesn't, better safe than sorry. 

I personally think the genetic thing is mostly b.s. I've heard vets tell people that it was an inherited trait and that the dog shouldn't be bred. I've never seen a litter of puppies that had more than one with a hernia, and I've seen multiple litters coming from a mother that had a hernia that never had a single pup with a problem.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Not sure it is inheritated imo. Had a female with multiple litters, 1 or 2 pups herniated from dif litters dime size at 6 wks, healed up by itself.Nor her mother, aunts or sisters had it. This female gave birth with little time between pups, so i think she was sometimes a little rushed.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

the whole inherited thing makes no sense to me, have seen plenty of repeat litters with no UH in it and then suddenly 1 pops up and it always seems to be the pup that got a bit more of the rough treatment at birth then the other ones...


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Clarification - I guess I shouldn't say that I don't think they're hereditary - I just think there is more to it than just simple heredity. I have looked and have never been able to find any studies that conclusively link all umbilical hernias to genetics - obviously there has to be some sort of genetic link, since they're more common in certain breeds, but that doesn't mean that every hernia presented is genetic. I think there is a good case that some are congenital and some are environmental, just like with plenty of other things. I have asked several different vets, as well, and there seems to be a lot of varying opinions there, too.

Either way, when it really comes down to it, if you have a really great dog that is breed worthy and healthy in all other respects, I don't think an umbilical hernia would be serious enough to stop you from breeding.


----------



## Joshua Dirkx (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

It's probably a delayed closure - there was another one in the litter that was bigger than hers that was already fixed. Consensus seems to be an overzealous first time mother. Hers, while not big, is still open (about the size of my pinky). I'm going to go ahead and get it fixed now before we start really pushing her on jumps and what not.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I rejected several from a litter I looked at and took one without it. It would cost money to fix and since the breeder isn't coming off their price for this issue, I picked one without.

Assume it costs $400 to fix and the pup is $1500, you have an animal from the litter that really is $1900.00!

I feel the first time mother chewed too close. :-k


----------

